# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  When was the last time...

## Frogger

Answer the question above and ask the person below you a question begging with :"When was the last time".

When was the last time you had pizza?

----------


## WintersTale

Probably a week ago.

When was the last time you sang?

----------


## Ironman

This evening against a YouTube clip.

Earlier today, I was singing in church.

When was the last time you ate a Dorito?

----------


## Flower Child

Last weekend (I think)

When was the last time you gave someone a compliment?

----------


## Anteros

Yesterday.

When was the last time you left your state/province?

----------


## L

Few months ago to go to England 

When was the last time you ate?

----------


## Trendsetter

5 minutes ago.  ::): 

When was the last time you hung out with friends?

----------


## Cam

About 2 years, it's been since before high school graduation.


When was the last time you went to the movies?

----------


## Ironman

Hmmmmm.......Thanksgiving, 2011.  I saw Charmed (the Rumpelstiltskin movie).....the evil lady reminded me of Cher in the way she looks.  I said that a little too loud and people chuckled. It was either that or the Muppet Movie when Miss Piggy and Kermit came out of retirement....I saw that movie but I can't remember which year  :Rofl: 

WWtLT you saw a press conference?

----------


## Flower Child

2 days ago

when was the last time you laughed uncontrollably?

----------


## peace

Can't remember

WWTLT you accepted praise gracefully ?

----------


## Ironman

This past Wednesday night.

WWtLT you spoke into a microphone?

----------


## peace

Over two years ago.

WWTLT you had McDonalds ?

----------


## L

years ago 

wwtlt you wore purple?

----------


## James

Never. No, wait I have a pair of purple underwear lol...

WWTLT you went to the mall?

----------


## peace

Last week

WWTLT you cooked yourself a healthy meal ?

----------


## Member11

A few days ago.

WWTLT you watched TV?

----------


## Anteros

Probably a week ago.  Although I did watch a tv program online last night.

WWTLT you went out to the movies?

----------


## Otherside

December.

WWTLT you went food shopping?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Yesterday

WWTLT you gave someone a hug

----------


## Member11

In person, a few days ago. Online, in the next hour or two.

WWTLT you answered a ringing phone?

----------


## claire74

this afternoon, it was my sister so was fine 

WWTLT you did a good deed

----------


## Meadowlark

At Christmas.

WWTLT you cried?

----------


## Ironman

Two weeks ago during an SA spike.

WWtLT you went for a walk?

----------


## peace

Yesterday

WWTLT you felt relaxed ?

----------


## Member11

Seconds ago.

WWTLT you brought something special for yourself?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Last month - bought the Samsung G3

WWTLT you laughed so hard you were crying

----------


## peace

Can't remember  

WWTLT you seriously thought about committing suicide ?

----------


## Member11

Last June.

WWTLT you changed your avatar?

----------


## James

Couple of years ago...
WWTLT you had your picture taken?

----------


## Otherside

August. =/

WWTLT you went on a plane somewhere?

----------


## Member11

Never.

WWTLT you went on a trip?

----------


## claire74

last week  ::): 

WWTLT you cried watching a film

----------


## James

God, embarrassing...two nights ago. The movie was Crash. The part where the little girl runs out into the street and gets between her daddy and the guy that's trying to kill him. Gets me every time.

WWTLT you cried in front of someone else?

----------


## peace

Last year

WWTLT you ate fudge ?

----------


## L

Ahhh you beat me to it ^^^ don't really like fudge but it is usually left in the chocolate box so I'm going to say Christmas time

Wwtlt you wore a piece of clothing belonging to the other sex

----------


## Monotony

... two and half to three years ago don't know why the [BEEP] I did but w/e *waves hand, you remember nothing about this*

WWTLT you drooled in your sleep?

----------


## L

Never.....that I am aware of....

wwtlt you ate so much you had food babies?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Never, don't eat that much at one time.

WWTLT you went off on someone in public?

----------


## WineKitty

Yesterday.  Road rage.  :;): 

When was the last time you cooked a from scratch dinner?

----------


## kc1895

Several years ago.

When was the last time you ate at KFC?  :Hats off:

----------


## WintersTale

It's been probably a month.

When was the last time you listened to music?

----------


## peace

Right now.

WWTLT you jerked off ?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Female here, So female version of your ? - last week.

WWTLT you talked to an animal in a baby voice?

----------


## peace

Couple of days ago.

WWTLT you seriously wanted to live somewhere else?

----------


## James

Six months ago. I'm OK with where I live for now.

WWTLT you were kissed?

----------


## claire74

2 weeks ago when said bye to my boyfriend on the platform

WWTLT you went to a funfair

----------


## Member11

A few years ago... Ekka.

WWTLT you entered a store and brought something?

----------


## claire74

brought lunch earlier

WWTLT you were out after midnight

----------


## Tinkerbell

Last week, dinner and movie

WWTLT you sat naked in a jacuzzi or sauna

----------


## James

A year and half ago (at a hotel with my g/f)

WWTLT you had to crawl your way into bed?

----------


## Member11

Last night

WWTLT you had a good night sleep?

----------


## peace

Last week

WWTLT you felt optimistic?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Last month

WWTLT you swam in the ocean?

----------


## claire74

never 

WWTLT you played a instrument

----------


## GunnyHighway

Played my drums a couple weeks ago.

When was the last time you had a cup of tea?

----------


## peace

This morning

WWTLT you felt horny ?

----------


## claire74

yesterday

WWTLT you gambled

----------


## Tinkerbell

Saturday, bought a lottery ticket.  Don't do the casinos.

WWTLT you tried something new

----------


## Meadowlark

Last week, when I drove a new route to work.

WWTLT you drank a soda?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Last month - drank a Mountain Dew to wake up-don't do coffee

WWTLT you went to a professional sporting event?

----------


## Monotony

Like a century ago now it was some stupid karate tournament my brother was in.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Question?  ::

----------


## Monotony

Derp >.> 

WWTL you ate an entire bag of chips?

----------


## peace

Never

WWTLT you felt like celebrating?

----------


## orb

Today.

When was the last time you bought yourself something that you instantly regretted afterwards?

----------


## Meadowlark

About a month ago, when I paid too much for a cardigan that I didn't end up liking after all.

WWTLT you woke from a truly terrifying dream?

----------


## James

Last night.   I keep having a recurring nightmare.

WWTLT you danced like a fool?

----------


## Otherside

Last April, at a cousins birthday party. I was drunk. =/

When was the last time you got in your car, and drove around, just for the hell of it?

----------


## peace

Never I always have a destination in mind, and I live in a small boring island. 

WWTLT you wanted to die in your sleep?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Never..

When was the last time you made a phone call?

----------


## QuietCalamity

Today. I spend half my work day calling people. I hate it but it's helped my phone anxiety a lot lol. 

WWTLT you had a deep/ meaningful conversation (online or offline)?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Depends what you consider a meaningful conversation? I can remember having a conversation with a coworker just a few days ago (we used to carpool to work together) about how we both consider animal life to be just as valuable as human life and that it's so f*cked up that we have basically claimed this planet and decided that we have the right exploit its resources as well as the other species as we please. 

When was the last time you used public transportation?

----------


## L

Few days ago

When was the last time you made something

----------


## Sagan

I made spaghetti for dinner last night! about all I know how to "cook"

When was the last time you made smalltalk with a stranger?

----------


## Keddy

Today on the train home from work, and he thought I was a total creep LOL.
---
When was the last time you talked in a doofy voice to your pet? (I do this every day haha)

----------


## Kirsebaer

I do that all the time too, tbh! And not only with my dogs and my cat, but with every dog or cat I come across .. I'm crazy dog/cat lady in the making.
So to answer the question, last time was a few hours ago

When was the last time someone or something pissed you off?

----------


## Earthquake

Last night, when I ran into a guard at the homeless shelter I'm staying in who's been bullying me ever since I proved her wrong about something. She "had to" check my bag, and when she did it, I swear it looked like she was being as intrusive as possible. It reminded me very much of a vaginal inspection. It was violating, what her fingers were doing.

Anyway...

When was the last time you threw something into an overflowed trash bag/can?

----------


## cathering

When was the last time a friend asked you out for coffee or for fun.. Or more to the point, when was the last time a friend asked me out for a coffee or for fun???

----------


## Chantellabella

> Last night, when I ran into a guard at the homeless shelter I'm staying in who's been bullying me ever since I proved her wrong about something. She "had to" check my bag, and when she did it, I swear it looked like she was being as intrusive as possible. It reminded me very much of a vaginal inspection. It was violating, what her fingers were doing.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> When was the last time you threw something into an overflowed trash bag/can?



This morning. I hate putting out the trash, so I try to put 40 gallons in a 20 gallon bag all the time. I get the kind that stretches though, so they don't break.

----------


## Chantellabella

> When was the last time a friend asked you out for coffee or for fun.. Or more to the point, when was the last time a friend asked me out for a coffee or for fun???



Last Friday. My co-workers wanted me to go to a new restaurant. I didn't go because it was Mediterranean food and well, I've done that type of food and I just have trouble figuring out what I'm eating. You'd think coming from New Orleans, I'd eat anything. 

When was the last time your cat walked across the keyboard while you were on the computer?

----------


## cathering

yesterday i threw out some old shoes i did not want to part with... they are those wooden clog type but i sent them off in a overflow..

----------


## Member11

> When was the last time your cat walked across the keyboard while you were on the computer?



I don't have a cat  :Tongue: 

WWTLT you ate?

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't have a cat 
> 
> WWTLT you ate?



two hours ago. It was awful. Old sausage, old cheese (I think it was turning blue), onion that was definitely turning blue on one side, mushrooms on their last leg, on very aged flour tortillas. I think I need my stomach pumped. Darn me and my need to not waste aging food!

When was the last time you cursed?

----------


## Liv64

Yesterday, when I was having my lunch and was gonna take the first bite on my food then someone hit my arm and it ruined everything. lol.

When was the last time you fart?

----------


## Rawr

About 5 minutes ago. I got Menstrual farts going on. The joy of being a woman. :/ lol gross.

When was the last time you went on a run?

----------


## Brandihere

A couple days ago  ::D: 

When was the last time you watched your favorite movie?

----------


## 1

When was the last time you studied for a Math test?

----------


## Sagan

You didn't answer the last question, Zed. May I call you Zed?

Anyhoo. About a month about I watched Back to the Future. All three of them are my favorites.

Last studied for a math test 23 years ago I think.

When was the last time you ate at a sit down restaurant? Not fast food

----------


## Kirsebaer

Last Tuesday I think.

When was the last time you went to the beach?

----------


## 1

Never,When was the last time you were in a fight?

----------


## Kirsebaer

March 17th

What's the first thing you'd do if you won the lottery?

----------


## 1

When was the last time you saw something dead?

----------


## Kirsebaer

oops I confused this thread with the "ask the person below a question" my bad!! ignored my previous post

----------------------------------------------------

In person? Can't remember.. on picture? yesterday

When was the last time you went to the doctor?

----------


## Member11

Two days ago...

WWTLT you watched a movie?

----------


## L

Mmmm.....a few weeks ago I went to the cinema to see chappie!

When was the last time you created something?

----------


## Kirsebaer

ermm.. does an Excel table count? If so, I made one a few days ago  :Tongue: 

WWTLT you had a haircut?

----------


## Monotony

27 hours ago

WWTLT You killed a spider.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Last year, can't remember exactly when, but it was at my parents' house in Brazil .. I'm not proud of it at all  ::(:  But in Brazil we have too many venomous species who are a danger to us and our pets, so we always kill scorpions and spiders if we see them at home. 

WWTLT you lusted over someone? (lol)

----------


## GunnyHighway

> WWTLT you lusted over someone? (lol)



Currently. It's annoying.

When was the last time you rode a bicycle?

----------


## sanspants

Last summer. 

When was the last time you thought about your age?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yesterday.

WWTLT you pulled an all-nighter?

----------


## Kirsebaer

in August last year

WWTLT you had physical pain?

----------


## L

Right now, my foot is in bad nick 

Wwtlt you threw up/?

----------


## Rawr

> Right now, my foot is in bad nick 
> 
> Wwtlt you threw up/?



Probably a month ago. 

When was the last time you been to the movies?

----------


## Member11

I think it was one of the Harry Potter movies, back in 2011.

WWTLT you fell in-love?

----------


## Rawr

Months ago. Still in Love too. (Long Distance)  ::(: 

WWTLT you ate eggs?

----------


## Chantellabella

30 minutes ago

When was the last time you talked babytalk to your pet?

----------


## CeCe

A couple minutes ago! 

When was the last time you told someone you loved them?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

The last time you peed?

----------


## CeCe

A half hour ago. 

When was the last time you ate?

----------


## Cuchculan

2 minutes ago

Last time you flew?

----------


## Cuchculan

About 15 years ago. Scotland visited

You watched a comedy film?

----------


## Cuchculan

Two weeks ago

The last time you went to a wedding?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you stole something?

----------


## 1

Nevar

Last time u solved a Maths problem

----------


## Cuchculan

Feck knows

Played Cards?

----------


## CeCe

no idea 

when was the last time you bought shampoo?

----------


## Cuchculan

Got a gift of some body / hair wash for Christmas. Never buy it myself as I shave my head.

When was the last time you were drunk?

----------


## CeCe

a month ago

when was the last time you had a date?

----------


## Cuchculan

Jasus. Over 10 years ago for certain. Even longer. 

Last time you read a book?

----------


## Cuchculan

About ten minutes ago

Last time you done some exercise?

----------


## Cuchculan

Year ago

Last time you ran?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you sang?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few months back

Last time you swore at a person?

----------


## Cassie

When I was in the hospital. 

When?s the last time you smiled. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

About a minute ago.

When was the last time you have been to the beach/ocean at night?

----------


## Cuchculan

Decades ago

Last time you were in a fist fight?

----------


## Cassie

18 or 19 I forgot 

When?s the last time you danced?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Over a decade ago. (Waltzed with an Exotic Dancer true story lol.Too tall to dance I just look silly.)

Last time you ran out of gas?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don'r drive. Lawn Mower count? LOL Last year. 

Last time you gambled?

----------


## Cassie

One of my birthdays I belief my 19th I spent 20 out of 60 gambling 

Last time you played a video game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

You have me there. Ages ago. 

Last time you had a heated row?

----------


## Cuchculan

Heated row is like a fight without hitting a person

Cleaned it today

Last time you mowed the lawn?

----------


## Relle

Never lol

When was the last time you exercised?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yesterday. I swam laps in a resort?s pool bc all other pools and beaches are closed

When was the last time you prayed to Jesus? ( the emoji doesn?t count)

----------


## Cuchculan

Last night

Last time you had your hair done?

----------


## Cuchculan

I have no idea. Hate them. Years ago.

Last time you were drunk?

----------


## Otherside

December. Went on a pub crawl in Dublin. Drank too much whiskey. 

When was the last time you went to a restaurant?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago again. Never went to one on a date or anything like that. Would have been a family thing. 

Last time you done the garden?

----------


## Cassie

Never  

When is the last time you ate ice cream.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Months ago

Last time you swam?

----------


## CeCe

Years ago but I get swimmers ear often? 

When was the last time you made muffins?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you went out?

----------


## CeCe

lol pre pandemic? 

when was the last time you had pizza?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea. Hate them

Cooked?

----------


## fetisha

Earlier today

When was the last time you ate a cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Another good one as I am not a cake eater. Eat other types of junk food big time. Just not cakes. 

Last time you danced to music around your house?

----------


## CloudMaker

Over 10 years ago when I listened to The Beach Boys probably

When was the last time you drew something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few months back.

Last time you ate chocoate?

----------


## CloudMaker

Idk I don’t eat sweets I’m afraid of getting fat

Last time you got a haircut?

----------


## Cuchculan

Do my own hair. About two weeks back. 

Last time you read a book?

----------


## CeCe

Yesterday! 

When was the last time you ate veggies?

----------


## Cuchculan

no idea. Hate them. 

Last time you drank?

----------


## Lunaire

Two weeks ago
Last time you smoked?

----------


## Cuchculan

Now

Last time you flew?

----------


## Lunaire

About 2 years ago
Last time you got new shoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

About a month ago. Chelsea boots. 

Last time you hurt yourself. Be it a fall or a cut?

----------


## Lunaire

Yesterday, just a small scrape 
Last time you asked for a refund?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few months. Online order as well. 

Last time you prayed?

----------


## Lunaire

Not sure. Probably when being forced to go to church as a kid
Last time you were excited for something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't really get excited for much these days. Probably years ago and I have no idea what. How about leaving hospital after a month long stay in 2019?

Last time you cried?

----------


## Lunaire

When I was younger and a pet cat passed away. 

Last time you rode a roller coaster?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you had a fight?

----------


## Lunaire

Physical: high school, Mental: a few weeks at work if you’d consider a disagreement which was debated. 

Last time you were made food you refused to eat?

----------


## Cuchculan

When I was in hospital. 

Last time you swam?

----------


## Lunaire

About 15 years ago I believe 

Last time you drove?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. 

Last time you kissed a person?

----------


## Lunaire

A day or two 
Last time you shaved?

----------


## Cuchculan

About a week ago

Last haircut you had?

----------


## Lunaire

Last month

Last time you cooked for someone else?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last party you attended?

----------


## Lunaire

A month before the pandemic
Last time you had a panic attack?

----------


## Cuchculan

Lord knows. Been a good while. 

Last time you jogged?

----------


## Lunaire

A few years I think. Prefer indoor cardio exercise. 

Last time you did community service?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you learned something new?

----------


## Lunaire

Last week I learned how to setup a COVID test site. 
Last time you made someone mad?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably every bloody day. Are you mad yet? No. I have no idea really. Not one to piss people off much. 

Last time you visited somewhere outside of your home state?

----------


## Lunaire

Sooo mad!  :so mad: 

Worked in another state a couple months ago. 

Last time you looked at the stars?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few nights ago

Last time you sneezed?

----------


## Lunaire

No clue, who keeps track of that sort of thing?  ::!: 

Last time you fixed something?

----------


## Cuchculan

i fix a lot of things. Last week was the door bell.

----------


## Lunaire

Leaving that broken means you have an excuse to not answer the door, right?  ::D: 

Last time you taught someone something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago. Used to coach kid's football. ( Soccer ) Played for years too. 

Last time you had a nightmare?

----------


## Lunaire

A week ago. Either get those or don’t remember dreams at all. 

Last time you regretted buying something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have been a few things. They turn out to be crap. Laptop I got a few months back is one of those. 

Last time you groomed yourself?

----------


## Lunaire

This morning.

Last time you made someone happy?

----------


## Cuchculan

Today. Small gift. 

Last time you worked out?

----------


## Lunaire

Few hours ago. Deadlifts. 

Last time you had instant noodles?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you didn't care about anything?

----------


## Lunaire

Not sure. Maybe days I’m overworked. 

Last time you made a home improvement?

----------


## Cuchculan

Do a lot of DIY. Fit a dryer in the kitchen a month or so back. Had to use a battery operated jigsaw to gut out an area so the dryer would fit. Perfect job. 

Last time you read a book?

----------


## Lunaire

Probably a decade for fiction. I generally only read nonfiction to learn things. 

Last time you embarrassed yourself?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't get that way much really. Tend to laugh things off. Have no idea to be honest. 

Last time you swore?

----------


## Lunaire

Yesterday. Not with poor intentions though. 

Last time you changed your beliefs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Many years ago. I believe what I believe and tend to stick with that. 

Last time you dressed up fancy?

----------


## Lunaire

Probably a wedding a few years back. 

Last time you stubbed your toe?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ages ago

Last time you drank water?

----------


## Lunaire

Now

Last time you tied your shoes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday

Last time you had a thought that you did this before?

----------


## Lunaire

Every day with the 8-5. 

Last time you were surprised by something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few months back

Last time you puked?

----------


## Lunaire

Couple months ago. Drank too much. 

Last time you used a microwave?

----------


## Cuchculan

This morning for breakfast

Last time you laughed out loud and had people look at you and wonder what is she up to?

----------


## Lunaire

Couple days ago when I watched a funny video. 

Last time you made tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago. Hate the stuff. Coffee only. 

Last time you washed the car?

----------


## Lunaire

About a year. Due for another wash. 

Last time you pranked someone?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea. Don't see many people to prank these days. 

Last time you had a cut? Bled wise.

----------


## Lunaire

Couple days ago. Got cut at work organizing things made of metal. Happens often. 

Last time you were bruised?

----------


## Cuchculan

While back. Whacked my elbow off a wall. 

Last time you had a bad dream?

----------


## Lunaire

This morning. 
Last time you broke something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Good question. Good while back. No one for breaking things really. 

Last time you dined out?

----------


## Lunaire

Couple days ago if you count takeaway, otherwise over a year. 

Last time you played a video game?

----------


## Cuchculan

5 minutes ago. Retro gaming system. 

Last time you took a tablet of any sort?

----------


## Lunaire

Used a tablet today at work. 

Last time you had your vision tested?

----------


## Cuchculan

( Tablet as in medication tablet )

Never had my vision tested at all. 

Last time you spoke you mind?

----------


## Lunaire

Oh I guess I take vitamins if that counts as a tablet. 

Feel like I speak my mind regularly. Generally don’t hold back unless it’s a sensitive subject. 

Last time you wore a tie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Or maybe Communion as a kid. 

Last time you sang in the shower?

----------


## Lunaire

Never. Don’t have a good singing voice. 

Last time you were sad?

----------


## Cuchculan

Seriously have no idea. I would guess it would have been because of a death. Not known many people to have died in a while. 

Last time you played a sport of any kind? ( Sleeping is not a sport )

----------


## Lunaire

Well since you disqualified my daily sport I’ll have to say 2 years for esports and over 10 years for physical sports. 

Last time something woke you up in the middle of the night?

----------


## Cuchculan

Sneezing count? Last night. Hate when that happens. 

Last time you made a full dinner?

----------


## Lunaire

Now. Salad with vegan hambagu. 

Last time you got a new TV?

----------


## Cuchculan

We actually gave away our TV. More a radio family. No idea when last I bought one. 

Last time you went shopping?

----------


## Lunaire

Two days ago. Got a bunch of energy drinks. 

Last time you called customer service?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea. Tend to order off the net.

Last time you slept in too late?

----------


## Lunaire

Few weeks ago. 

Last time you gave someone a gift?

----------


## Cuchculan

Mother's day. Ours is before the US one. 

Last time you could not sleep?

----------


## Lunaire

Couple days ago. Happens often. 

Last time you tried a new video game?

----------


## Cuchculan

Using a retro gaming system at the moment. Have thousands of roms on it. Today. Popeye. 

Last time you were not hungry?

----------


## Lunaire

Now. Had a protein shake an hour ago. 

Last time you kept something a secret?

----------


## Lucid

Today/Tonight of course ::): 

When is the last time you danced?

----------


## Lunaire

A good while, at least a few years. 

Last time you went on an adventure?

----------


## Cuchculan

Went to wonderland once. Alice ran off on me. Cow. 

Last time you got wet? ( i mean the rain )

----------


## Flavor

Last summer 
when was the last time you played in the snow?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you sang?

----------


## CeltAngel

I sing every day. You can't stop me!  :: 

Last time you stayed awake until dawn?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you had a nightmare?

----------


## Flavor

last night 

when was the last time you had a panic attack?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago now

Last time you shaved?

----------


## Bean the Mean

This morning 
when was the last time you ate?

----------


## Cuchculan

5 minutes ago

Last time you yawned?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't remember. Probably yesterday.

When was the last time you stayed in bed all day?

----------


## Cuchculan

2019 in hospital

Last time you stayed awake all night?

----------


## CeltAngel

A couple of days ago. I often have bouts of insomnia that leave me unable to sleep.

Last time you went a day without internet?

----------


## Cuchculan

2019 in hospital again. Was in for a month. Burst ulcer. ICU for 3 weeks. 3 operations. The fun of it. 

Last time you cried?

----------


## CeltAngel

That sounds awful.  ::(:   :Hug: 

Yesterday. I cry every other day. It's not always depression. Music makes me cry a lot, sometimes just for how beautiful a moment is or how powerful an emotion is.

Last time you went to the seasdie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few years ago now. Irish weather is not seaside weather. LOL

Last time you drank too much?

----------


## CeltAngel

About a month ago. Though to be honest, it was "drank too much" in the sense that sometimes I feel ill before I get any more than tipsy. I needed to go nap for a little while before rejoining the party.

Last time you lost control?

----------


## Cuchculan

20 odd years ago after a friend died. It was good to do so though. 

Last time you threw up?

----------


## CeltAngel

A few months ago. I think it was some dodgy takeout.  ::(: 

Last time you dug a hole?

----------


## Cuchculan

Another body to get rid of.  ::D:  Long time ago. 

Last time you were really happy?

----------


## cerulean

oh god LMAO 

last time you were full?

----------


## CeltAngel

Right now.

Last time you looked at the clock?

----------


## cerulean

About an hour ago 

When is the last time you peed?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ehhh.... It was a while ago. Maybe an hour or so.

When was the last time you read a book?

----------


## Cuchculan

Reading one at the moment

Last time you watched a film?

----------


## CeltAngel

I watched the 1931 version of Dracula a few months ago, it was actually pretty good.

Last time you listened to a new record?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate modern music. Prefer older music. 

Last time you scratched?

----------


## Flavor

A few minutes ago 

When was the last time you peed?

----------


## CeltAngel

I dunno, maybe an hour ago.

When was the last time you lost your temper?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago

Last time you were pissed off. I sense it might be now.

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, that would be correct.

When was the last time you stayed at a hotel?

----------


## Cuchculan

When I was a kid. 

Last time you felt confused?

----------


## Flavor

today

when was the last time you road a bike?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few year back

Last time you were happy in life?

----------


## CeltAngel

Oh, a deep question.... I'm happy in this moment. Happy in life though?  Probably around 7 years ago.

Last time you did something you're proud of?

----------


## Cuchculan

Always fixing things. Proud of the fact that I can fix them and save money by doing so. 

Last time you threw your arms in the air and just smiled?

----------


## CeltAngel

It tends to be smile mixed with a mild grimace, but I do it a lot.... Don't remember the last time exactly.

Last time you cried?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you took a nice long walk?

----------


## CeltAngel

About two months ago. We were actually getting out a bit  of a night then, pretty good for me. Then I fell out with my friend and had a pretty heavy depression crash that I'm working my way out of now.

Last time you went starwatching? (I mean the night sky, not famous idiots)

----------


## Cuchculan

About a week ago. Hard to get clear night in Ireland. Light pollution too. 

Last time you kissed somebody?

----------


## CeltAngel

My partner, about an hour ago.

Last time you got out of the city?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago now

Last time you looked at nature and were amazed?

----------


## CeltAngel

Last winter. I went to a friend's place overnight, woke up and there was snow everywhere. Only time I've experienced it in my life. We went for a walk in it, it was utterly beautiful.  ::): 

Last time you laughed hard?

----------


## Cuchculan

About 2 minutes ago. Emoji wise. You will read what I wrote. 

Last time you were on the beach? See the music thread. You can come with me.  :Tongue:

----------


## CeltAngel

If she's there, I'm in.  ::  Nice track though, cool vibe and a really lovely guitar tone. Kind of fits this unseasonably warm day and my relaxed mood.

It's been a long time since I was at the beach, sadly, and I used to love it. I miss living just across the road and being able to just walk over there. That just made me a little sad. Not your fault.

Last time you smiled without reservation?

----------


## Cuchculan

Do my best to smile when I can. 

Last time you had a picnic?

----------


## CeltAngel

Don't remember.

Last time you got flustered?

----------


## Cuchculan

Interesting choice of song for an answer. ' I can't stop the way that you make me '. 

Last time you got into some new music?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's a good song! I was talking to my partner about dinner and put it in the wrong thread.  :: 

New as in newly released or new to me?

The Norse/Germanic tribal artist I showed you before, I really got into that album and that was fairly recently, but it's from 1995 or something. As for new music.... I dunno.... Maybe a decade or something? I'm a bit out of touch with the modern music scene overall.

When was the last time you pulled an "Irish Goodbye"?

----------


## Cuchculan

An Irish goodbye? I would see that as a funeral. We love funerals over here. Good send off. Are restricted at the moment. 

Last time you danced with your other half?

----------


## CeltAngel

https://www.dictionary.com/e/slang/irish-goodbye/

There you go.

Goodness, I'm not sure we've ever danced. She's not much of a dancer, that's more my thing.

Last time you played a board game?

----------


## Cuchculan

New one on me really. 

Have to teach her how to dance. 

Alone in this house. Board games are for 2 or more players. Have a few games. Never play them. 

Last time you had toast?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ummm.... sometime recently maybe last week?

Last time you drank from the carton?

----------


## Cuchculan

Always use a glass. 

Last time you burned yourself by mistake?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not sure, but when I was working, about twenty years ago I got a fry basket pressed against my arm by accident, and it hurt like hell. Left me with a couple of stripes on my arm for quite some time.  :: 

Last time you stepped on broken glass?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably never sure. 

Last time you sunbathed?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well.... I've never really sunbathed. I'm so pale I would likely blind passers by, and at this point, I'm afraid hippies would try to roll me back into the ocean if they found me laying on a beach.

Last time you went to a dentist?

----------


## Cuchculan

Under lockdown. Be a while. Nobody opened for past year. That is how things are here. 

Last time you washed the floor?

----------


## CeltAngel

My partner scrubbed the tiled area last, It's my turn next. I don't remember exactly when I washed the tiled area last, but I vacuumed the carpet yesterday.

When was the last time you struck a match?

----------


## Cuchculan

They still exist? Oldie. LOL

Last time you lit a candle?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yesterday. It was vanilla scented and it was exquisite.  ::): 

Last time you had a bubble bath?

----------


## CeCe

Yesterday! When was the last time you ate paste?

----------


## CeltAngel

Sometime in early Primary school. Wait... is this how I ended up here?

When was the last time you drank a soda/soft drink?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago. Not my kind of thing

last time you skipped?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know.

When was the last time you felt frustrated?

----------


## Cuchculan

Every so often. Trick is just to relax. Don't try and force anything. Then no frustration. 

Last time you slept a full night?

----------


## CeltAngel

Uhhh.... I think it's about ten days? Yeah, I know, I know.... The guilt doesn't help me sleep!

Last time you wore headphones?

----------


## Cuchculan

This morning

Last time you dressed up all nice and what not?

----------


## CeltAngel

Family gathering in January last year, but the last time I REALLY went all out was when I went to a wedding a few years ago.

Last time you scratched your nose?

----------


## Cuchculan

Lucky it was only my nose you said. LOL. Something I tend not to do much at all. 

Last time you had a shower?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yesterday. I've been pretty good with that of late.  ::): 

Last time you sang and put all your heart into it?

----------


## Cuchculan

Christmas a few years back

Last time you wrote a letter?

----------


## CeltAngel

As opposed to an email or text? Probably in high school. I wrote a letter to a friend/crush after she moved away.

Last time you used a calculator?

----------


## Cuchculan

Month or so ago

Last time you used a diary?

----------


## CeltAngel

I used one that was full of teen drama to warm myself by setting it on fire, one dramatic day about 22 years ago.  :: 

Last time you grated cheese?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you went out into the middle of nowhere and just screamed? Is amazing.

----------


## CeltAngel

Probably one of the parties I went to in my late teens/early 20s. We'd often go wandering off into the farmland or forest and being drunk youngsters, we'd get quite raucous!

Last time you built something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ran out of things to build. Have to order in some more. Been a while. I could use that answer to a lot of questions. LOL

Last time you watched the sun go down?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well fuck.... that question caught me out. I don't think I've done it since I moved back to the city. That sucks.

Last time you woke up early for a reason that wasn't work-related?

----------


## Cuchculan

What's work? LOL I wake at 5am every morning. 

Last time you felt sexy?

----------


## CeltAngel

I've got to admit, I feel pretty good about me tonight.... But flatout sexy.... Hmmm.... I'm not sure to be honest. Not a time in recent memory anyway.

Last time you were wracked with self-doubt?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not one of those people. Not something I suffer from at all. 

Last time You journaled? Have read your blog postings. Interesting reading.

----------


## CeltAngel

No. I maintained a blog on a forum I was on in the past, but not for too long. I've probably already posted more between here already than I ever did back then. Thanks, btw, I try to put my heart into everything I do, and I try to keep my writing energetic, amusing and from becoming too dry.

When was the last time you wrote something in long form?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a story in the blog section. Rambling sort of short story. 

Last time you showered?

----------


## CeltAngel

I didn't shower today (Monday), but I showered on Sunday. My self-care has been improving of late. It's a good sign.  ::): 

When was the last time you howled at the moon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not very often. Maybe nooooooow.

Last time you ate?

----------


## CeltAngel

About 6 hours ago. Risotto for dinner. 'twas lovely.

Last time you allowed yourself to lapse into childish fantasy?

----------


## Cuchculan

When I play games. 

Last time you smoked?

----------


## CeltAngel

About half an hour ago and I think I'm due another one shortly.

When was the last time you broke something?

----------


## Flavor

I broke my fav mug by mistake a few days ago  ::(:  

When was the last time you cooked a full meal?

----------


## Cuchculan

This afternoon

Last time you washed your mouth out with soap and water?

----------


## CeltAngel

I got forced to at school. It's not something I really want to go into.

Last time you got a massage? (Oh God, I'm already regretting this one.  ::  )

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL. Does a self massage count? I won't even go there. Never had a real one before. Always wanted one. Imagine it to be nice. 

Last time you watched the news?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't remember, and I'd rather drink battery acid than do that again.

Last time you spilled something?

----------


## Flavor

A few days ago when I broke my mug 

When was the last time you went jogging?

----------


## CeltAngel

When I was playing soccer in my teens. I'm more of a "brisk walk" style exerciser now.

When was the last time you tripped the light fantastic? (Went dancing, if you've never heard the phrase before)

----------


## Flavor

never 

when is the last time you made tea?

----------


## Cuchculan

years ago. Coffee drinker

Last time you thought about something strange?

----------


## CeltAngel

I feel like that's daily occurrence.

Last time you bought a kitchen appliance?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday. A kettle

Last time you smiled for no reason at all.

----------


## CeltAngel

Earlier today.  ::): 

Last time you woke up with crust or goo in your eyes?

----------


## Cuchculan

Every so often

last time you sneezed?

----------


## CeltAngel

Don't recall.

Last time you felt like something just sucked the life out of you?

----------


## Cuchculan

Wished they sucked something else out of me.  ::D: 

Last time you ate?

----------


## CeltAngel

Chicken and chips, like I said before.

Last time you took medication?

----------


## Cuchculan

This morning

Last time you said hello to a stranger?

----------


## curfreak

a few weeks ago 

when was the last time you talked to your doctor about your anxiety?

----------


## Flavor

a couple weeks ago 

when was the last time you were graded?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you cleaned your ears?

----------


## CeCe

Today! Everyday! 

When was the last time you cleaned your tv?

----------


## Cuchculan

Lord knows. The mother asked me what was on the TV last night and I said ' dust '. LOL

Last time you read?

----------


## CeCe

today

when was the last time you went to school?

----------


## Cuchculan

I forget. So long ago.

Last time you fainted?

----------


## Flavor

I don't recall ever fainting

when was the last time you had eggs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago

Last time you had the radio on?

----------


## Ironman

This morning when I took a shower.

Last time you used the heat to warm you up.

----------


## Cuchculan

Heating on last night. Back down to zero degrees here with a bit of snow. 

Last time you went for a jog?

----------


## Total Eclipse

I don’t jog 

Last time you meditated?

----------


## Cuchculan

if sitting still doing nothing counts, yesterday

Last time you read a poem?

----------


## Flavor

Today 

When was the last time you listened to musics?

----------


## Cuchculan

Earlier today

Last time you were caught in the rain?

----------


## CeltAngel

That time I went out with Rupert Holmes. What a debacle that was.

Last time you had an idea so crazy it might just work?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have them all the time. LOL

Last time you clapped your hands like a seal?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know, but when I do it, I commit to the whole bit. Make the seal noises and all.

When was the last time you buried treasure?

----------


## Cuchculan

Last night. Everybody should do it once in their life

Last time you drank spring water?

----------


## CeltAngel

Direct from a spring, never. It it's bottle stuff? I dunno, not really stuff I keep track of. Does mineral water count?

When as the last time you felt like you got stuck between being awake and asleep?

----------


## Cuchculan

Happens a few times

Last time you spoke to a person you hated?

----------


## CeltAngel

I hope this isn't a subtle hint....  :: 

Although a lot of people piss me off, it takes a lot to make me hate.... Probably during the break-up of my old band. One my former band mates and I.... Yeah, we don't get along AT ALL.... It was a long time ago now though.

When was the last time you got seriously embarrassed?

----------


## Cuchculan

Nothing something i tend to do at all. No matter what happens. I simply laugh. 

Last time you mentioned the Smashing Pumpkins?  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

The way you are wired is fascinating.... VERY different to me.

Hmmm.... probably yesterday....  :: 

Last time you tripped over something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have no idea to be honest

Last time you really had to use the bathroom and you were not near a bathroom?

----------


## CeltAngel

Goodness.... I can't remember, but I'm sure it involved some VERY fast walking.  :: 

Last time you were overwhelmed by your emotions?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hardly ever. Can't recall such a time.

Last time you made a gesture with your hands?

----------


## CeltAngel

I gesticulate so much when I'm speaking that it's been posited that I'm part Italian.  :: 

Last time you woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't get back to sleep?

----------


## Cuchculan

About 3 weeks ao

Last time you looked at someone and thought ' wow '?

----------


## CeltAngel

Goodness.... I don't remember. The last year hasn't really been charitable in that aspect as you can imagine.

Last time you looked at someone and got the heebie jeebies?  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Been a long time. Too bloody long

Last time you danced with another person?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ummm... Wow.... It's been a really, really long time. That sucks.

Last time you got nervous?

----------


## Cuchculan

Been a while TG. 

Last time you had a smoke?

----------


## CeCe

years ago  ::  

When was the last time you had a smoke?

----------


## Cuchculan

Am smoking now

Last time you had a cup of tea?

----------


## Flavor

right now 

when was the last time you ate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Hour ago

Last time you walked outside the house?

----------


## Flavor

Today 

Last time you shopped on Amazon?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you used a dating site?

----------


## Goat

years ago 

when was the last time you played video games?

----------


## Cuchculan

3 minutes ago

Last time you cut the grass?

----------


## CeltAngel

Not since I lived at my father's place years ago.

When was the last time you wore gloves?

----------


## Cuchculan

Today

Last time you spoke to a stranger?

----------


## CeltAngel

Mum said not to talk to strangers.

Last time you burned something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Does a smoke count?

Last time you coughed to hide a fart?

----------


## CeltAngel

Don't you spontaneously combust if you do them at the same time?

Last time when you slept all day?

----------


## Cuchculan

In hospital. Slept for over 2 weeks nearly straight. 

Last time you blew something up?

----------


## CeltAngel

High school. I put something into a power socket that had no place being there (on purpose). Yeah, there was hell to pay for that one.

Last time you had stomach pains?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few years back

Last time you were drunk?

----------


## CeltAngel

I guess I was kinda buzzed at my friend's place about two months ago, but properly drunk....? It's been years now.

Last time you set the table?

----------


## Cuchculan

The table or a table? Am at a computer table right now. Kitchen table? never. 

Last time you sat and and had a think and wrote about it?

----------


## CeltAngel

This morning, that music blog.

Last time you cursed the skies?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is a regular thing here in Ireland. Blasted weather

Last time you pulled at your hair?

----------


## CeltAngel

It's been a long time, thankfully. Glad that wave of self-harm is over.

Last time you looked in the mirror and said "What the [BEEP] is that?"

----------


## Cuchculan

Not one for looking in mirrors much. They would break. LOL

How often do you breathe in the air?

----------


## CeltAngel

More than I should. I'm trying to cut back, honestly.

When was the last time you hit your head against something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago

Last time you went for a walk?

----------


## CeltAngel

A couple of months ago. I feel terrible about that.

When was the last time you looked someone square in the eyes?

----------


## Cuchculan

I have no idea

Last time you dribbled as you piddled?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't think I've ever done that, maybe during my heavy drinking days.  :: 

Last time you yelled/screamed, just as a release?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you sang in the shower?

----------


## CeltAngel

Every time I shower as long as it's not too late or early, so about a day and a half ago.

Last time you did something you regret?

----------


## Cuchculan

Decades ago probably. 

Last time you played games?

----------


## CeltAngel

Does this count? Aside from this, I play computer games every now and then, though I'm pretty sporadic with that. Sometimes I'll play daily for a week or two, and then I won't touch it for months at a time.

Last time you did something silly?

----------


## Cuchculan

Love computer games. 

Only act silly to make people laugh.

----------


## CeltAngel

When was the last time you forgot to ask a question to the person below?

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL Answering twice. Whoops

Ever get mixed up with the games?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes.  :: 

When was the last time you felt relieved?

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL I could make a joke here. OK. I will be nice. Few times just happy to be OK

Last time you messed anything up?

----------


## CeltAngel

Oh God... it's just like being around my brother's friends in high school.  :: 

Well, I was singing earlier today and as is routine for me, I muffed up the lyrics. For a singer, I'm really bad at remembering lyrics properly.  :: 

Last time you woke up needing pee so bad that it just about hurt?

----------


## Cuchculan

Most men wake hard, so no need to rush to pee. But can happen in the middle of the night. Have to jump up. 

Last time you recorded something?

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, I was recording and listening to playbacks of my voice today. I always delete them because it's more utilitarian, to see how I'm sounding, rather than recording to share it or anything.... Last recording I have is that guitar stuff I did a few days ago that I posted then deleted on here. Last proper recording was.... I think it was September last year.

Last time you danced in your underpants?

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe as I slept I got up and done it. Lord only knows.

Last time you nearly burned the house down?

----------


## CeltAngel

Oh about twenty years ago. I accidentally left the edge of a teatowel touching the grill. Left the grill to use the bathroom, came out to find the house filling with black smoke. Uh-oh.... Managed to fling the teatowel into the sink, but not before accidentally setting a small piece of the carpet on fire. I stamped that out before it got anywhere.

Last time you played a video game?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday. Played on the computer this morning. That would count. Football manager game. 

Last time you had to dash to the bathroom?

----------


## CeltAngel

That's usually the first thing I do in the morning.  :: 

Last time you did something out of the ordinary?

----------


## Cuchculan

I have no idea. 

Last time you were sick?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ummm.... I think I had a cold a few years ago, but I seem to be blessed with a pretty good immune system despite all the damage I've done.

Last time you popped something?

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL No comment. My knuckles count? Always popping them.

Last time you sat out in the sun?

----------


## CeltAngel

Ummmm.... Probably when I was at my friend's place about two months back. I'm rather pale to say the least.  :: 

Last time you climbed on your roof?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you were on you tube?

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't really watch Youtube. I look up video of something I'm listening to and add the link to the music thread here, but other than that, I don't really use it.

Last time you saw a bat.... I mean the flying things, not the bashy things.

----------


## Cuchculan

Many years ago when away on holiday. Was loads of them. 

Last time you had an outdoor bath?

----------


## CeCe

Never

When was the last time you had a shower?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday. Still only early in this day. Not even 7am yet. i am sure today as well. 

Last time you swore at somebody?

----------


## CeCe

a month or so ago 

when was the last time you made sushi?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Must sound boring with all my never answers. LOL

Last time you took a bath?

----------


## Flavor

today 

when was the last time you made a phone call?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few weeks ago

Last time you tied your shoe laces?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Yesterday

When was the last time you went to the gym?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. Lazy sod

Last time you sneezed?

----------


## CeCe

a hour ago with allergies 

when was the last time you ate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few hours ago

Last time you broke a bone?

----------


## CeCe

10 years ago

when was the last time you lost a tooth?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you drank tea?

----------


## CeCe

today

when was the last time you made your bed?

----------


## Cuchculan

This morning

Last time you ate?

----------


## Sainnot

10 seconds ago

When was the last time you talked to your friends?

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't have many of those. Ones I do have nearly only see on the net. Last one I saw in person was a few months ago. 

Last time you drank?

----------


## Sainnot

Never drank before.

Last time you ate cake?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday

Last time you had a bad dream?

----------


## Sainnot

I don’t remember, as of late my dreams have all been really good.

When was the last time you gave a public speech or presentation?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Last time you sang to yourself?

----------


## CeltAngel

Still do it all the time.

Last time you felt awkward?

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea. Not something I tend to do. 

Last time you jumped for joy?

----------


## Flavor

last night 

when was the last time you went to the store?

----------


## Total Eclipse

yesterday 

when was the last time you watched a spooky movie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you shaved your legs?

----------


## Flavor

never 

when was the last time you did laundry

----------


## Cage

today 

when was the last time you ate?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few minutes ago

Last time you had a shower?

----------


## CeCe

10 minutes ago

when was the last time you cooked beans?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday

Last time you spit?

----------


## CeCe

no idea 

when was the last time you went on a plane?

----------


## Otherside

2 weeks ago. 

Last time you want to the grocery store? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

This morning. 

Last time you ate cake?

----------


## Total Eclipse

last month! 

when was the last time you watched a movie?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday

Last time you swam?

----------


## CeCe

2 months ago 

Last time you cleaned your bathroom?

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday

Last time you played a game?

----------


## CeCe

a month or so ago 

when was the last time you went out to eat?

----------


## Cuchculan

Never. 

Last time you flew?

----------


## Lunaire

Beginning of 2020

Last time you tried a new hobby?

----------


## Cuchculan

Always doing that one. See things and give them a go. Maybe about a month ago. 

Last time you had a radio on?

----------


## Lunaire

Maybe a few months. Only listen to it in the car, don’t own a standalone radio. 

Last time you ate at your favorite restaurant?

----------


## CeCe

a few months ago

when was the last time you filled up your gas tank?

----------


## Cuchculan

No drive

Last time you were drunk?

----------


## Lunaire

Few months ago. Have had a drink within a few weeks but don’t get drunk easily.

Last time you went to a theater?

----------


## Cuchculan

Lord only knows. Not in this decade

Last time you done some gardening?

----------


## Wishie

a couple months ago 

when was the last time you sang?

----------


## Cuchculan

Always sing when music comes on

Last time you bled?

----------


## Lunaire

Last week

When was the last time you mailed something?

----------


## Cuchculan

As in the post? In May. 

Last time you read a book?

----------


## Otherside

Yesterday 

Last time you went to the beach?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you got caught out in a shower?

----------


## Lunaire

Don’t know what that means. Get rained on when not expecting it? If so then not sure; I get rained on a bit while going to work but I don’t go outside much other than for work or grocery shopping. 

Last time you were drunk?

----------


## Cuchculan

When I was about 15 or 16. 

Last time you went for a walk?

----------


## Lunaire

Don’t know. Walk regularly at work, rarely for pleasure. 

Last time you painted?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago. Something I hate doing. 

Last time you prayed?

----------


## Lunaire

Was made to do it a few times as a young child. 

Last time you went somewhere new?

----------


## Cuchculan

Long time ago

Last time you swam?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Probably 20 years ago.

Last time you changed jobs?

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably about 20 years too. LOL

Last time you cooked?

----------


## Lunaire

This morning

Last time you bought a new gadget?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Last month, if a USB cord counts. If not then maybe 2 years ago (my phone). 

Last time you argued back?

----------


## Cuchculan

Two days ago

Last time you swore?

----------


## Lunaire

Today

Last time you did something you hated?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yesterday 

When was the last time you left your country of residence?

----------


## Cuchculan

Few decades ago

Last time you danced?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

^OMG seriously? Why so long? 

Dance - 5 years ago

Last time you made a new friend?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years and years ago. 

Last time you read a book?

----------


## Ironman

Tuesday.....Daily Bread and a book for my men's group.

Last time you charged something (phone/batteries, etc.)

----------


## Cuchculan

MP3 player start of the week. 

Last time you sneezed?

----------


## CeCe

a few days ago

when was the last time you had ice cream

----------


## Cuchculan

years ago

Last time you yawned?

----------


## CeCe

today 

when was the last time you ate fruit?

----------


## Cuchculan

Not something I do. Years ago. 

Last time you swore at somebody?

----------


## CeCe

many years ago 

when was the last time you had breakfast?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I think last Wednesday or Thursday.

Last time you asked someone out?

----------


## Total Eclipse

A long time ago! When was the last time you pet a cat?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Um... early 2018? When the neighbour's cat had me let her in.

Last time you read a book?

----------


## Cuchculan

I read a lot of books. Last one I finished was about two weeks ago. 

Last time you farted?

----------


## Flavor

Today 

Last time you got drunk?

----------


## Cuchculan

Years ago

Last time you had a shower?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

This morning.

Last time you had a hair cut?

----------


## Cuchculan

Last week

Last time you went for a jog?

----------


## CeCe

3 months ago 

when was the last time you had Chinese food?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Christmas evening 

Last time you did laundry?

----------


## Lunaire

A week ago. 
Last time you cancelled an appointment?

----------


## Cuchculan

Just before Christmas

Last time you found something?

----------

